
Carousel was originally a training tool for death - TheSpine
https://medium.com/dialogue-and-discourse/the-carousel-was-originally-a-training-tool-for-death-ad9a4ff5cad3
======
mc32
This is a bit exaggerated. Apparently during the crusades knights learned
about a training regimen used by arab cavalry involving riding a horse around
a pivot and tossing an object between them. The object of the excercise was to
train dexterity in battle. European knights inspired, developed games to train
their own cavalry. In italian, they called it carusella (little war).

Regular folk thought it was fun, eventually this lead to the development of
the children’s carousel. So it’s a stretch to call training tool for death. It
was in a very, very different form a training tool for survivability for
cavalry.

~~~
ubittibu
Also, which is the source of this etymology for “carusella”?

I’m Italian, and it sounded very strange, so I made a little research.
Treccani dictionary, says the word comes from neapolitan “carusiello”, ball of
clay, equivalent to small head of caruso, caruso means boy in neapolitan.
Because players originally threw each others clay balls. This makes lot more
sense.

------
pseudolus
In the underrated movie "Logan's Run" Carousel was also a ritual where people
would willingly and enthusiastically be killed in the expectation of being
reincarnated. [0][1]

[0] [http://logans-run.wikia.com/wiki/Carousel](http://logans-
run.wikia.com/wiki/Carousel)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSnLU9nyFSA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSnLU9nyFSA)

------
extrememacaroni
This is a very dramatic presentation for something that does not warrant it.

I'd imagine medium's servers would combust trying to contain this guy's post
about a hypothetical something that has its roots in something like the
holocaust gas chambers.

------
geoah
When I read the subject I assumed it meant that it was a utility to teach kids
about death and was very intrigued! :D

After the that the story was still informative but more of a let-down.

------
yjftsjthsd-h
Okay, so by "death" we mean "training cavalry, which ultimately means war".

------
trh88
LOL @ title. Hyperbole much?

